# Military Simplex



## Boris (Jan 14, 2012)

This is not my bike, but I'd like to take my Simplex down the military path just like this one, whenever I finally decide to get off my lazy ass. Apologies to the actual owner for use of the photo.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 14, 2012)

im thinking about a military whizzer


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 15, 2012)

That's cool. I had a 1953 original Air Force Simplex. It came from Westover Air Base in Chicopee Mass. I'lll try to find some pictures.


----------



## kunzog (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is a 741 Indian Scout that I used to own on display at a local mall at the end of the Gulf War.


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2012)

MrColumbia said:


> That's cool. I had a 1953 original Air Force Simplex. It came from Westover Air Base in Chicopee Mass. I'lll try to find some pictures.




I'd love to see those photos!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 16, 2012)

*55 Air Force Simplex*



Dave Marko said:


> I'd love to see those photos!




Here is one, It was a 55 not 53.


----------



## Boris (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photo. It will live in my Simplex file labeled Mr. Columbia.


----------

